# Introducing my brother's new Bernese Mountain Dog puppy!



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

So, I haven't even met him yet but my brother and his long-time live-together GF got their puppy on Sunday. They have wanted a Bernese Mountain Dog for many years now, and have done all of their research and got the puppy from a reputable breeder (yay them!) on Sunday, and, they are just over the moon right now .

His name is Charlie  And, at 9 weeks, he weighs 20 lbs 1 oz!!! Almost twice what Ceylon weighs lol. He will be a big 'un! My brother says that he is adjusting very well, and that although housetraining is 'tiring' (they live on the 3rd floor of a condo-type apartment building), that Charlie is actually even doing well in that department as well. 

Anyway, I feel funny bragging about a puppy that I haven't even met yet and that is not mine, but, I am just so happy for all of them and I think that Charlie's pictures are just TOOOOO adorable, and so I just had to share


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh! he is adorable!!!! wow... big baby!!! congrats auntie!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, you're right, he IS adorable. Besides, you're allowed to "brag" about your new "nephew".


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> oh my gosh! he is adorable!!!! wow... big baby!!! congrats auntie!!


Thanks, I do feel like a new aunt in this case (my sister has kids, but my brother doesn't, so I will just have to spoil their baby puppy instead lol!)


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

soo cute!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

He is beautiful. I grew up having a Bernese moutain dog. They are wonderful dogs! It sure brings back memories!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How wonderful! Welcome Charlie, he's so fluffy.
I'll look forward to hearing about his progress (and growth!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Our neighbor has one. He is little, only around 90 pounds. Joey is so sweet and wonderful with the kids.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh wowza, 20 lbs at 9 weeks??!  Cute! Do they live in your area so that you will get to see him occasionally? And so he and Cey can get acquainted? Yes, you will have to keep us updated with photos and stories!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

If I could ever have a big dog, it would be one of these. So so beautiful!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Look at that sleeping pup picture! is adorable! He is soooo cute! I love BMDs, they are gorgeous!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's a cutie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

such pretty markings!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh wowza, 20 lbs at 9 weeks??!  Cute! Do they live in your area so that you will get to see him occasionally? And so he and Cey can get acquainted? Yes, you will have to keep us updated with photos and stories!


Yes, they live just a couple of miles from us . They are waiting for his second round of shots (in a couple of weeks) before introducing him to 'older' dogs though (I still think of Cey as a puppy but I guess he's not lol!). We will get to see him soon! And, he will be even bigger by then !


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Chelsea Handler just bought one of these & I think they are DOWN RIGHT ADORABLE! congrats on the new addition (even tho it's your brothers)!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

BMD are absolutely ADORABLE!!! I want a bigger dog NOW!!! LOL I keep tellin my partner once we buy a house, we're getting a Newfoundland/Great Pyrenees mix (cause we already have a small and medium dog...now we need a large dog!!!).

Time to go big or go home!!! <3


----------

